

Visualizing a Security Attack on a VOIP Honeypot Server - manvsmachine
http://infosthetics.com/archives/2011/03/visualizing_a_voip_security_attack.html#extended

======
cakeface
This does look fairly cool. Sort of reminds me of when I watched Hackers and
wished that all of my user interfaces were going to be that cool some day.

------
mushrew
o hai weekend project

